# Video



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone remind me how to post a video...from youtube, or my computer...Thanks, Eric:willy:


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think you can post one directly from your computer. My understanding is you'd have to upload the video to youtube, or a similar hosting site, then just add the link to the online location of the video via the insert link button.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Go to a video of your liking on You tube. Open it then in the address bar copy the url.

Then paste it into the body of your thread here. It will open up automatically.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Put it in photobucket and link it just like a pic


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It would be easier to have shot the movie on 8mm film, had it developed....then put it in the car and given it to one of you guys to show against a garage wall, with a Bell-Howell projector....Eric the Electronically Challenged.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*505 IAII start-up.*

videoengine 005 - YouTube


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*67 GTO Start-up*

www.youtu.be/QQY8leZh3QE


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the tech assist fellas....someday maybe there will be a cure for whatever it is I have....:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

All I can say is      !


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy WOW! I love the sound of that motor.....great job Eric! arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very tasty there, brother E :cheers

I was surprised to see how low it sits relative to the fenders. It _almost_ looks like you could get a stock hood on over it --- now wouldn't that be fun..... ought to make for some successful bowtie hunting 

Nice to see it coming along. Congrats arty:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

SWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!!.....made the cats run for cover...:willy:


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just watched both vids, had to stop because I was drooling too much onto my computer.

To quote a groovey swinger " Ya Baby" just "AWESOME". arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents.....Bear, it does sit a little low in the engine compartment. I wish it was taller! Gotta cut the hood. The carbs, part of the blower pulley (especially with the guard on) will be above the hood. can't wait to trim it out and drive it! :cheers arty: Eric


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Eric that is awesome. The other day my friend took me for a quick ride in his 55 Studebaker pickup with a blown 496 BBC. I was stuck to the back of the seat. I think you're gonna have the same effect


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ice, One can only hope!!!


----------



## hellogto (May 17, 2012)

holy crap balls


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

oh my goodness....you're liable to get a TICKET driving that thing around town!!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> videoengine 005 - YouTube



Wow!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds awesome Eric!! :cheers
Waiting for the burn-out video.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

*Holy Sheit!!!*

I been off the grid for a while. That is awesome my friend! Congrats to you.:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very Nice Sir! Car just looks and sounds incredible :cool.



What was with the "high sign" in the second video? :confused

Patiently waiting for MOAR.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Gentlemen. I am waiting for a few parts, and am having some shifter issues....I need to move it a few inches forward to accomodate the console, and am waiting on a longer cable (4L80e glitch). I am also waiting to do a burn out. I even went as far as buying two sets of rear tires!!!!arty: Anyone going to the PY Open House Show this weekend???? Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Very Nice Sir! Car just looks and sounds incredible :cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alky, that was just me, thanking Richie the engine dude for a good job...this is N.Y. don't forget!!!! :lol: E


----------

